# Man would be a robot?



## cih1355 (Jun 24, 2004)

If someone said, &quot;If man did not have the ability to sin, then man would be robot&quot;, how would you respond to that?

[Edited on 6-24-2004 by cih1355]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 24, 2004)

Danger, Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!

[img:8b8c1cd75f]http://www.neatstuff.net/space-robots/lost-in-space/lost-in-space-nail.jpg[/img:8b8c1cd75f]

[Edited on 6-24-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Saiph (Jun 24, 2004)

Therefore heaven will be populated by robots.


----------



## JohnV (Jun 24, 2004)

[quote:3c4b89fe51][i:3c4b89fe51]Originally posted by cih1355[/i:3c4b89fe51]
If someone said, &quot;If man did not have the ability to sin, then man would be robot&quot;, how would you respond to that?

[Edited on 6-24-2004 by cih1355] [/quote:3c4b89fe51]:
That seems to me to be the notion of someone in love with this world. In the life to come, eternal bliss, man will not be able to sin. Will he be worse off then? Is he better off now? 

Usually some misinformed people take it to be that man was given a free will by being given the power to sin. But that again raises man up in having the defect, rather than making him an object of wrath, fallen from that state of being &quot;very good&quot;. The ability to choose is proven, to them, by the fact that a wrong choice can be made. 

Why is it that the ability to choose badly, or even stupidly, is deemed of greater worth than being able to choose rightly every time? Why is the mistaken choice so blissful to them? Clearly it is not the ability to choose that they have in mind, but rather the supposed self-sovereignty they believe that they possess. 

I am reminded of the proverb about the pig returning to the wallowing after he has been washed.


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 24, 2004)

I would tell them to read or re-read their bible. Was Jesus a robot?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 24, 2004)

[b:b209fd1ad7]Curt wrote:[/b:b209fd1ad7]
If someone said, &quot;If man did not have the ability to sin, then man would be robot&quot;, how would you respond to that? 

They would not have to worry about being a robot, because they do have the ability to sin. Some can do it &quot;better&quot; than others, but all mankind can do it. There are no robots in God's creation now.

On the flip side, the question sounds like it could be rewritten this way:

&quot;If man didn't have free will and the ability to choose to get saved, then man would be a robot&quot;?

That would be a tougher question to deal with. I suppose you could just say, &quot;The Bible says the choice is God's. Deal with it!&quot;, but I'm sure there's a better way to say it.

Bob


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 24, 2004)

[quote:dfbf1273c2][i:dfbf1273c2]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:dfbf1273c2]
Danger, Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!

[img:dfbf1273c2]http://www.neatstuff.net/space-robots/lost-in-space/lost-in-space-nail.jpg[/img:dfbf1273c2]

[Edited on 6-24-2004 by blhowes] [/quote:dfbf1273c2]

Best response of 2004. Here's your prize. *gives you a medal*

[img:dfbf1273c2]http://chaoskids.com/ROBOTS/LISG/lisg1.jpg[/img:dfbf1273c2]

[Edited on 6-24-2004 by FrozenChosen]


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 24, 2004)

Limited ability makes someone a robot? So when God says &quot;do this&quot; he's saying &quot;act like a robot&quot;? Is God a robot? He can't sin. The idea is just plain stupid.


----------

